# What is this?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What is this tubing called? and where can I get them?


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like a vacuum pipe...I am quite sure you will get it at Home Depot or any vacuum stores.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Some swimming pool places may carry it.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Big Als in Vaughn has it too. It is in a grocery cart by the tanks. Only comes in black.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like tigerflex or spaflex - flexible pvc used for a variety of applications other than aquariums, that or some sort of proprietary pipe, i'd check out stores that cater to ponds/pools/hot-tubs etc, likely cheaper prices on fittings and hose than specialty aquarium stuff, with the tradeoff of being unsure if its ok/safe for aquarium use.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ok thanks for the IDing! 

Planning to use it on the Aqueon overflow


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

It won't fit <sigh>

You need an adapter. The Aqueon needs a 1.25" ID, the flexible hose is 1.0" ID, at big als vaughn. And they don't have the adapter in stock. You will have to find it at HD lowes or Rona.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

df001 said:


> looks like tigerflex or spaflex - flexible pvc used for a variety of applications other than aquariums, that or some sort of proprietary pipe, i'd check out stores that cater to ponds/pools/hot-tubs etc, likely cheaper prices on fittings and hose than specialty aquarium stuff, with the tradeoff of being unsure if its ok/safe for aquarium use.


Tigerflex/flexible PVC generally isn't ribbed like this. You get too much crud trapped in the little sections, and it tends to crack at these ribbed areas.

Alex, I'd use flexible polyvinyl tubing or get spaflex/flexible pvc instead to connect your sump. Just remember to clamp everything so it doesn't come undone


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I picked up the clear vinyl at Lowes. Didn't bother with the braided as the water flow isn't under pressure.

1.25" ID, 1 5/8" OD to fit the aqueon. Heavy and a pain in the arse to straighten out. I had to put a metal pipe down the inside of the hose and then heat it up with a hair dryer and let it cool to straighten it out.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The sales person said it would fit in Aqueon overflow box, but it doesn't fit, it's too wide ... 1.5"

Got it at Mississauga Big Als for $10.14 ~ 3ft


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

ouch

Take it back and get the exchange. BA's is pretty good about it. Take the aqueon box in with you next time you are sizing it. Just tell the cashier as you come in so they know you aren't trying to lift it.


----------

